# Found a 1961 10ML!



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Folks, I was browsing my local Craigslist late last night when I came across a 1961 10ML. I met the seller first thing this morning who shared a touching story on how he was selling it for a neighbor who was widowed. The machine is in excellent all original condition. It is fully intact with the carb cover, original gas tank (no rust at all inside), and throttle switch. It was such a rare find that I just could not pass it up.

I brought her home and parked it next my '62 10ML55 which I had purchased about a week ago. As I compare it with my 10ML55 (which is missing the carb cover), I'm pretty convinced that my '62 is actually a '61. I will be detailing her this weekend 

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums...hotobucket-3857-1389235946854_zps4b5bba8f.jpg


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet. Any pics?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! great find! that's quite the "first generation" collection you have going! 
and yes, I agree about the 1961's..
looks like the 61's were unique with that boxy carb cover, a feature that it seems only appeared on the '61 models..if you ever want to do any photos for the webpage, I would love to have them!
thanks,
Scot


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Here are some pics of the machine in its current condition.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

@Scot, thanks for the compliments! I would be honored to submit some pics of my '61(s) for your website (the source that started my fascination!). Looking at the unique '61 carb box, it looks pretty simple. I may attempt to fabricate one for my other '61 that is missing the cover.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The current condition looks like it needs.......absolutely nothing.

Nice grab!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Excellent! thanks Ken,
I will get the photos added with the next update!
(or if you want to take other photos, thats fine too..up to you.)

Does it actually say just model 10ML on the tag?
not 10M-L35 or 10M-L55?

thanks,
Scot


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, the tag is missing. i can only see some glue residue where the tag used to be. But the engine appears to be identical to my 10ML55. The seller says he recalled the 3.5HP engine to be physically smaller than the 5.5 and 6.0 HP engines. Is this correct?


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, td5771!
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/members/td5771.html


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Great machine. I am jealous. MH


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful machine you picked up Ken. Looks like you have the "bug" now too, the collection grows...It looks like you've reunited a set of long lost brothers there. Maybe they sat side by side at a local shop 53 years ago. And add me to jealous list. I've been looking for a back up blower for a while, can't find a good one close by. Congrats!!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice find. I think your green blower is getting jealous.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

WestminsterFJR said:


> Unfortunately, the tag is missing. i can only see some glue residue where the tag used to be. But the engine appears to be identical to my 10ML55. The seller says he recalled the 3.5HP engine to be physically smaller than the 5.5 and 6.0 HP engines. Is this correct?


Thanks Ken,
I would say its most likely they are both 1961 10M-L55 models then..
the engines look the same..your first one has a smaller gas tank, but its clearly a replacement tank, so thats not a factor in identificating the model..

Ariens in later years used chrome handlebars on the "top of the line" model for each year, and white handlebars on the "lower" models..the top of the line engine varied from year to year..5.5hp, 6hp, 7hp, 8hp, etc..depending on the year..and im not sure if they were doing that as early as '61, but if they were, the chrome handlebars would suggest both models are 5.5hp..top of the line for '61.

So I would say its 90% likely you have two '61 10M-L55's, based on what we know so far..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*61*

Great find - congrats. Only real issue I had with a couple of the older Ariens I've had relates to the choke (or lack of) on the carb. They had some type of plate that you pressed that was supposed to work like a choke but I never got it figured out to work. I gave up and got a regular carb with a choke and did away with the issue, worked well.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

WestminsterFJR said:


> Here are some pics of the machine in its current condition.


Very nice!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Great find - congrats. Only real issue I had with a couple of the older Ariens I've had relates to the choke (or lack of) on the carb. They had some type of plate that you pressed that was supposed to work like a choke but I never got it figured out to work. I gave up and got a regular carb with a choke and did away with the issue, worked well.


I saw a video of a guy using one of those on youtube one day. It works like a primer, not a choke. You push the button in to close that extra plate and pull the cord. With the air intake blocked each pull of the cord equates to a push of a primer bulb. Give it one of 2 pulls to prime it, then open that plate and close the normal choke to start it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Good Score! I might have an Air Box for that Available.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice find!


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm still stoked over my finding, to be honest. 

Things to do:

1. clean the carb and figure out why it is leaking gas from the carb.
2. adjust the idler pulley arm
3. check out the auger. there's no play, but it seems noisier than my other '61.
4. check out the friction disk, clutch rod adjustment. the clutch take up seems a bit grabby.
5. lube the shifter shaft. shifter action is not as smooth as it should be.
6. clean and detail

That should keep me busy between now and the next storm


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been a bit preoccupied with the gearbox rebuild on my other 10ML. However, since I'm waiting for 1 final part to arrive, I decided to turn my attention to 10ML #2. 

This is the one with the leaky carb. Upon disassembling, I found a piece of sediment against the needle seat. I took the seat out to examine it closely, and it looked good. I proceeded to clean the carb, blow out the orifices, and reinstalled. 

I initially set the main jet @ 1.5 turns out and it would not start after about 10 tries. At this point, I did see fuel sputtering out, but it may be due to the engine flooding. I then turned the mixture out another 1/2 turn and it started after 2 more pulls. I turned the engine off and didn't noticed any additional fuel leak. Previously, it would had been leaking like a sieve at this point. I think the leak is fixed, but I will monitor to make sure. 

Here are some pics of today's adventure. 

The heater box really protected the carb and all its components. Compared to 10ML #1, which is missing the heater box, the carb on 10ML#2 looks like new. I also degreased the engine and detailed it a bit


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't you just love that piece of engineering. It looks more like an alien spacecraft more than a carburetor. Should be firing laser cannons and moving at warp factor 6. MH


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

motorhead64 said:


> Don't you just love that piece of engineering. It looks more like an alien spacecraft more than a carburetor. Should be firing laser cannons and moving at warp factor 6. MH


LOL, I agree! I think it spawned from a physics project. All those linkages, springs, pivots. etc. It's a work of art, but not a good choice for a mass-produced product. No wonder they went with the much simpler float bowl design the following year.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey folks, here's an update on my 1961 10ML55. 

1. Completed the gearbox rebuild. See thread here.

2. Cleaned Tillotson carburetor to fix lean surge issue (thanks for your advice and guidance, Motorhead!)

3. Installed new fuel line

4. Swapped over the motor from my other 1961 10ML55 since it is prettier.

5. Detailed some bits and pieces


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's a video of her running. Dialing in the RPM.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sounds Great! Much, much smoother than my 10 year old Tecumseh 8.5 HP


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ken, it looks amazing! What a job polishing out the handles, now I have to get to the garage and make mine look like that, lol.


----------

